# Getting rid of mole crickets



## Jooj (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi

I seem to have a mole cricket issue which is damaging my buffalo / st Augustine lawn

They are causing my lawn to be pretty unlevel because they keep making mounds in various places (eg image attached)

I have seen a few of them around the house and also near the lawn - some are quite large

Any idea of the best way to get rid of them ?

I have tried to pour water + detergent in the holes but it doesn't seem to be working

Not sure if I can just use bifenthrin to knock them down ?
I know Fipronil says it kills mole crickets on the label but it seems pretty expensive to get in Australia


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Are they on the label for Bifenthrin? If so, it should work just fine, just be sure to water it in really good so it can get down into the soil.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

IN ADDITION TO QUOTE BELOW, *you will want to also refer to the footnoted paragraphs #'s 9 & 10 *- See Table on Page 10 (of 12pp): https://www.domyown.com/msds/Talstar-P-Label.pdf

"_For low volume applications, less than 2 gallons/1000 square feet, immediate irrigation of treated area with at least 0.25 inches of water following application to ensure efficacy of sub-surface pests such as, but not limited to, Mole Crickets, is recommended_."

0.5 - 1.0 fluid oz. per 1000 sq. ft.

Best o' Success!


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

How long are you waiting after the soapy water solution? It make take a few minutes to find its way down to the cricket. Often times, their hole is the start of a tunnel that can be feet away - saturate the area. Pre-wet the area about 10 minutes ahead of time, then hit them with the soapy water.

E: bifenthrin can be a good curative. Fipronil
Is a good preventative


----------



## Jooj (Dec 10, 2018)

I have managed to get the soapy water trick to work on one of the holes

But to be honest it's not a feasible long term fix - I have a ton of holes, I'm gonna need a blanket spray of a chemical

I'll try out bifenthren, see how it goes and report back here


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Jooj said:


> I have managed to get the soapy water trick to work on one of the holes
> 
> But to be honest it's not a feasible long term fix - I have a ton of holes, I'm gonna need a blanket spray of a chemical
> 
> I'll try out bifenthren, see how it goes and report back here


Yeah, in your case, an application of bifenthrin is your best bet. The soapy solution is only good for small areas / confirming the presence of the cricket/s.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

I remember the old days of spraying Diazanon at dusk. Then at sunrise all the dead bodies of mole crickets were on the sidewalks and in the street.

Stuff was ruthless. Then they banned it.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

JRS 9572 said:


> I remember the old days of spraying Diazanon at dusk. Then at sunrise all the dead bodies of mole crickets were on the sidewalks and in the street.
> 
> Stuff was ruthless. Then they banned it.


Acephate is the 2019 version of that.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@viva_oldtrafford Durbsban was another lawn weapon of mass destruction you can no longer get. I used to switch up every month. One month Diazonon...the next month durbsban. Almost put mole crickets and fire ants on the endagered species list.


----------



## Jooj (Dec 10, 2018)

I tried an app of bifenthren but no luck 
Maybe I'll try it again .. at stronger dose

Has anyone had luck getting rid of mole crickets with fipronil ?


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

JRS 9572 said:


> @viva_oldtrafford Durbsban was another lawn weapon of mass destruction you can no longer get. I used to switch up every month. One month Diazonon...the next month durbsban. Almost put mole crickets and fire ants on the endagered species list.


My dad still talks about those two things and misses them.


----------

